# last night windy ass hell



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

founds these guys laid up in a cove :thumbup:


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

dayum!


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

That is a mess of them.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Guess we had 4 people gigging last night.


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

damn!! details man, details ... (depth, gen location ?)


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

bamafan611 said:


> Guess we had 4 people gigging last night.


Nope just me with my RS lic if u really must know its none of ur business


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

you ought to flip those jokers over and snap a few more pics. That way you have something to post tomorrow for us!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Gator, didn't see you had a RS license. Those are very hard to come by. But if you do then good job.If you don't then it's marine resources business.Too funny timeflies.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Look at all those fish stuck in the middle of the back.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

flounderslayerman said:


> Look at all those fish stuck in the middle of the back.


Glad y'all don't start looking at a few of my fish.


----------



## gators06 (Nov 5, 2011)

bamafan611 said:


> Gator, didn't see you had a RS license. Those are very hard to come by. But if you do then good job.If you don't then it's marine resources business.Too funny timeflies.


Been in family for years


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

A couple of trips like that and I wouldn't have to be buying much meat at the grocery store. :thumbsup:


----------

